# Glen Porcelain Insulator



## swizzle (May 15, 2010)

On my last dig I came across this insulator just laying on top of the ground. Are there any insulator experts who can tell me more about it. I got some good feedback on it all ready and would like to see what you guys have to say about it as well. Thanx, Swiz


----------



## swizzle (May 15, 2010)

Another view. Swiz


----------



## swizzle (May 25, 2010)

Maybe more pics will help?


----------



## surfaceone (May 28, 2010)

Hey Swiz,

 I see that you've received very good information, elsewhere. Here's the source of some of it: "GLEN:  Glen Electric Co. (circa 1901-1904)" From.







From.






 Am I to understand that it is a "U-38"?

 "Some insulators were made with a white glaze, which was actually a clear glaze over the white porcelain body. This is similar to what EPMC and Imperial used on their twice-fired insulators. The clay insulator body was first fired at a high temperature to fuse the clay into porcelain. After cooling, the insulator was then dipped in glaze, dried, and fired again, but at a lower temperature. All of the insulators made at the Victor factory were single fired, which was a new development in the industry around 1898." Also from.

 Am dis yours?l

 With the relatively short production time of Locke, I'd imagine the insulator guys would say this was a little gem.


----------



## swizzle (May 29, 2010)

Thanx for the info. I actually have a money order on the way for it and yup that's my Craigslist ad for it. I would keep it if it was really crude glass full of chunks of pot stone. These aren't my particular forte so I say let it go to someone who will appreciate it a lot more then me. I got a decent offer from a guy that I have dealt with in the past so I know it will have a good home. I'm gonna take a rake back there soon and rake the hill side where I found this one. Not bad for a dump run. Swiz


----------

